# Teich nach Starkregen immer trüb!



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo!
Heute hat es hier im Rheinland (Bonner Raum) mal wieder richtig heftig geschüttet.
Leider ist es bei mir jedesmal so, dass dadurch dann mein Teich viel trüber wird. Bei einer Skala von 1-10 (1= perfekt, 10= trüber gehts nicht mehr) verändert der Starkregen jedesmal ca. 4 Stufen, vor dem Regen Stufe 3, jetzt Stufe 7. 
Ist das bei euch auch so? Liegt es nur daran, dass das Regenwasser einfach so viel trüber ist oder spritzen bei mir durch den starken Regenaufprall immer viele dreckige-mit Erde vermischten-Regentropfen in den Teich. Als ich heute nach dem Regen an den Teich ging, dachte ich wieder "Das gibt´s doch nicht!". So viel trüber nur durch den Regen. Na ja, kann wohl nix dagegen machen. Wollte nur mal fragen, ob das bei euch auch so ist? Wie gesagt, es ist nur bei Starkregen so. Also je heftiger der Regen desto mehr wird das Wasser getrübt.
Viele Grüße,
Corny


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Corny,
bei mir ist umgekehrt. 
Mein Teich ist normal eine 2-3, nach Gewitterregen eine 1-2.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Rayeddie (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Corny
Ist bei uns genauso das gibt aber am nächsten Tag wieder.
Grüße 
Rayeddie


----------



## ghoul09 (28. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Jep, genau so sieht es bei mir auch immer aus. Aber nach 1-2 Tagen wird es wieder besser.
VG


----------



## Corny80 (28. Juli 2014)

Achso, aber komisch dass es bei Harry umgekehrt ist. Ja, aber leider dauert das immer mindestens 24 Stunden bis es wieder so wie vorher ist. 
Also liegt es einfach nur daran,dass das Regenwasser nicht klar ist,was?!


----------



## ghoul09 (28. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir liegt es einfach daran, dass bei starkem Regen das Wasser von einer Seite in den Teich läuft. Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn ich vorher in der nähe gebuddelt habe. Ich muss dringend was dagegen tun, gibt aber 99 andere Baustellen 
Nicht zu verachten: Wenn Bäume und andere Pflanzen direkt am Teich sind und sich massig Staub und dreck auf diesen absetzt und dann vom Regen reingespült werden...
Bei Harry könnte es sein, dass er viel weniger Eintrag hat?


----------



## Harry (28. Juli 2014)

Ja, ist so.
Bei mir fallen nur Regentropfen in den Teich.
Selbst der Hang der ja angrenzt ist quasi ausgewaschen und von dort aus spritzt auch kein Matsch rüber.


----------



## Corny80 (29. Juli 2014)

ja dann wird es bei mir wohl auch so sein, dass nicht NUR regentropfen direkt aus den wolken reinkommen, sondern noch über umliegende erde, pflanzen, bäume etc. was reinkommt. denn so trüb kann das reine regenwasser ja nicht sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ist bei mir auch so. Ist eine weiße Trübe
Dachte immer, dass es ist, weil das Wasser so sehr durchgeschräddert wird, dass sich viele winzige Luftblasen bilden, die nur langsam wieder aufsteigen.
Schüttel mal ne halbe Flasche natürliches Mineralwasser drei Minuten gut durch. Weis ist ein Zeichen für Luft, wie beim Schnee, soweit mal meine Theorie.

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir beobachte ich seit den ersten Unwettern vor ein paar Wochen (und seit dem kamen ja noch einige hinzu) eine langsam aufsteigende Schicht von milchig-trüber Färbung.
Erst war es nur der Teichgrund, dann konnte ich die niedrigen Pflanzen im Teich nicht mehr sehen und jetzt ist diese Trübung schon fast bei der obersten Schicht von Krebsscheren angekommen.
Aufgeschwemmter Teichgrund kann es eigentlich nicht sein, weil in den Tagen ohne Starkregen (die gab es ja auch mal), die Trübung nicht weniger wurde, sondern immer etwas mehr nach oben stieg.
Nun bin ich ja ein geduldig - interessierter Betrachter des Teichgeschehens und solange ich sehe, dass es Tieren und Pflanzen nicht schadet, warte ich erst einmal ab.
O.k., langsam sehe ich weder Tiere noch Pflanzen...aber ich glaube einfach an die Selbstregulierung von eingefahrenen Teichen - zumindest was die verschiedenen Zustände des Wassers angeht.
petra


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2014)

Ach Michael,
bei ist dir es auch eine weiße Trübung?.
Die Beiträge haben sich gerade überschnitten.
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Juli 2014)

Ja, wie hoch verdünntes Milchwasser.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2014)

genau so
Petra
Ich bin nicht allein


----------



## Harry (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Seit heute Nacht kommen hier immer wieder heftige Gewitterregen runter. 
Ich muss nun doch sagen, der Teich ist etwas trüber als gestern. 
Auf der Skala von 1-10 würde ich sagen um 1-2 Punkte trüber.
Mein Teich ist ja noch recht jung und sehr sauber, viele Schwebstoffe gibt es 
noch nicht die aufgewirbelt werden.
Eventuell ist das der Grund das mein Teich (noch) die Ausnahme ist.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2014)

Hi,

was meint ihr was ein kräftiger Regen mit dem ganzen Staub in der Luft macht. Wenn man, wie bei mir auf dem Land, sieht was zur Zeit durch den ganzen Erntebetreib so alles in der Luft hängt

MfG Frank


----------



## silvercircle (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Als langjähriger Taucher kann ich sagen das es ganz normal ist das Seen und andere Gewässer nach Starkregen trüber werden. Durch den Regen werden am Boden liegende Sedimente und Schwebstoffe aufgewirbelt. Das geht in Seen teilweise bis auf eine Tiefe von 9-10 Meter. Sie sinken in den folgenden Stunden bzw. tagen wieder zu Boden bis alles wieder klar wird. Ist im Gartenteich sicher genau so.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo!
Habe gestern ÜH abgebummelt und die Zeit zur Reinigung von Pumpe,Filter und Skimmer genutzt und gesaugt wurde auch. Heute kam der Regen, aber viel verändert hat sich da nicht.
War eventuell ein glücklicher "Griff"!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Limnos (30. Juli 2014)

Hi

Was die weiße Trübung ist, kann ich nur vermuten: Bakterien. Warum aber die sich nach Gewitterregen stark vermehren: keine Ahnung. Normal wäre, dass sich mit einiger Verzögerung Schwebealgen vermehrten, da in der Umgebung eines Blitzes Sauerstoff mit Stickstoff reagiert und sogenannte nitrose Gase bildet. Die wirken wie Dünger, weil sie in der Endstufe zu Nitraten werden. Daher stammt auch die Üppigkeit tropischer Regenwälder, die ja auch keiner düngt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Was die weiße Trübung ist, kann ich nur vermuten: Bakterien.


Daran habe ich auch gedacht. Aber welche Bakterien und warum jetzt so vermehrt.
petra


----------



## Corny80 (30. Juli 2014)

also bei mir ist es auch eine milchige trübung. gestern war ja ein noch heftigerer regen. so trüb war mein teich noch nie. das dauert tagelang bis das wieder einigermaßen aussieht.  naja, kann man wohl nix machen...


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Juli 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was die weiße Trübung ist, kann ich nur vermuten: Bakterien. Warum aber die sich nach Gewitterregen stark vermehren: keine Ahnung. Normal wäre, dass sich mit einiger Verzögerung Schwebealgen vermehrten, da in der Umgebung eines Blitzes Sauerstoff mit Stickstoff reagiert und sogenannte nitrose Gase bildet. Die wirken wie Dünger, weil sie in der Endstufe zu Nitraten werden. Daher stammt auch die Üppigkeit tropischer Regenwälder, die ja auch keiner düngt.
> 
> ...




Mann Wolfgang,

du bist ja ein echtes __ Genie.
Darf man fragen, wo du dieses Wissen immer her hast ?
Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass du ne Antwort parat hast...
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum man nach einem Gewitter den Pool neu ausmessen und Chloren muss bzw Sauerstoff nachdosieren muss.

Grüße Michael


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte da noch eine Vermutung,  ob korrekt ja ja evtl. jemand anderes Beurteilen. 
Das destilierte Wasser (Regen) führt zum ausfällen von Mineralien wie Kalk. Dazu die unterschiedliche Temperatur Schichtung,  welche die ausflockung langsam noch oben aufsteigen lässt. 
Eine zusätzlich Bakterienblüte wie schon von Wolfgang beschrieben ist aber definitiv richtig. 

LG René


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael

Ich hatte mal was mit Chemie zu tun!

Hi Rene

Das, glaube ich, ist es nicht. Im Gegenteil löst Wasser mit Kohlen- oder einer anderen Säure ja Kalk auf, wie Tropfsteinhöhlen beweisen. Nur nichtpolare Stoffe, wie viele organische Stoffe, kann man mit Wasser ausfällen: siehe Ouzo oder Pastis + Wasser, die Trübung rührt von den ätherischen Ölen her, die im verdünnten Alkohol nicht mehr löslich sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2014)

oh mann, wenn das wenigstens nach einem tag wieder besser wäre. aber mein teich ist höchstens eine stufe klarer heute (höchstens stufe 6.)


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2014)

Bei mir alles wieder beim alten


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Bei mir alles wieder beim alten


das ging ja fix bei dir. schön wär´s, wenn´s bei mir auch so wäre...


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2014)

jetzt weiß ich warum bei starkregen mein teich immer so viel trüber wird. ich war eben während des starkregens am teich und hab genau hingesehen. an einer stelle fließt einfach schmutziges erdwasser von draußen über die am rand hochstehende folie in den teich. dann ist es natürlich klar,dass das teichwasser dann mal richtig trüb wird. na ja, jetzt heißt es das erdreich an der stelle, wo es passiert deutlich abzusenken (die gehwegplatten u.a.) und auf eine ebene zu bringen, damit kein fluss mehr entsteht. denn das wasser floss ja richtig mit einer strömung rein.  hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn ausschließlich der regen das wasser so getrübt hätte.


----------

